# Help me wire a drum switch



## shotgun choker (Jun 25, 2019)

I have a 115volt  Bodine gear motor (sn 415vy9016) that I need to wire to a forward- off - reverse switch, it has 2 black and 2 blue wires going to the windings, with a green wire to ground, no visible compositor. Can this be wired to work?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 25, 2019)

Probably but you haven't given us enough information.   Bodine motors that I have seen do use an external capacitor.   The name plate usually says what capacitor is required.  Typically it will be something like a 15 MFD motor run capacitor.   It looks like you gave us the serial number but not the model number of the motor.   Data sheets and wiring diagrams are available on the Bodine website for many motors.    

Here is a link to one wiring diagram.  It is pretty typical but may NOT be correct for your motor.  https://www.bodine-electric.com/?action=file_download&file=wiring-diagram-07410296


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 25, 2019)

It has Type NCI-12RG on the tag if that helps


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't know anything about wiring. I took a look at the diagram but don't know what the word tracer means. What I need to know is where to attach each wire to the switch, it has 6 places to put wires


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 25, 2019)

Can you post the diagram you have?  A close up of your switch would help too


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 25, 2019)

I don't have one, I looked inside the motor, no diagram. It has a blue and a black wire attached to each side of the winding


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 25, 2019)

Tracer means "stripe". For example, black with yellow tracer means black with yellow stripe


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 25, 2019)

The only wire with a stripe is the green going to ground


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 25, 2019)

Ok with the type number "Type NCI-12RG" I was able to find a 1996 catalog online.  The catalog also lists a reference to the correct wiring diagram. 
This is the catalog page that matches that number:




Here is the wiring diagram circled in red.




Note that this diagram does not show tracers on the wires.   It does show a capacitor. 


*What type of switch are you planning to use?  Manufacture and part number would be good.  *

Here is a link to the 1996 Bodine catalog where I found the information above:

https://www.bodine-electric.com/core/files/bodineelectric/resources/8a43a68aa73c34dc1d94fb9bfabce8ef.pdf


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 25, 2019)

It's a chinese switch off ebay, it's just a straight switch forward-off-reverse


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes that's it so it can be reversed, thankyou, now if somebody will write down what to hook up where. I've read all the posts in here about how to do it and I'm more confused than ever.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 26, 2019)

Electrical hookup for a _non-electrical _person *is confusing*. No question there, it's a given. Start with the switch; an industrial motor reversing switch has the following connections that may well vary from switch to switch. Doesn't matter where they are physically, they all do the same thing. There is an ON-OFF switch that operates in both directions. Then there is a double pole switch that operates in different directions for different throws. One way will be straight across, the other way will be crossed. Centered will be open, no connection. Sit down with a cold drink (or beer, depending on preference) and the switch, operating it side to side until you can see each of these switch contacts. When you can see this, and not before, can you hook up the switch to the motor.

Now, to the motor; The black wires connect to the line cord, one to BLACK, one to WHITE. Make sure the capacitor is in the blue circuit. Then connect the two blue wires to the two black wires. When plugged in, the motor should run. Then, swap the two blue wires. The motor should run the opposite direction. 

*Then, and only then*, add the switch into the circuit. From the line side, one of the black wires will run through the switch that is an ON-OFF. Then connect the two blue wires through the reversing switch. Depending on the model of switch, those two wires may be on opposite sides. Connect the other side of those to the neutral (white) and the black *after* the ON-OFF switch.

I normally make up the connections at the motor, with a six conductor cable to the switch. It is quite possible to bring in the line cord through the switch and have fewer conductors to the motor. That would be your choice, depending on how the wires were routed. The connections will be the same, it's just a matter of where they make up.

There are a couple of *very important* points to remember. The first is the GREEN wire. It is a frame ground and has no active part other than tying the metal parts together. The BLACK conductor in the line cord *MUST* go through an ON-OFF switch before it is used. In residential (home) electrical systems, the white wire is normally a reference point. There are exceptions, but very rare. In most (99.99%) systems, it can be left connected. Only the black wire must *NEVER* be hot until it is in use.

Bill Hudson​


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 26, 2019)

shotgun choker said:


> It's a chinese switch off ebay, it's just a straight switch forward-off-reverse



Did it come with a wiring diagram?   Sharing that would help us help you.  There are generally two styles of drum switches, wiring for each style is different.  


BTW it appears that the capacitor that is required was part number 494-00028 which is a motor run capacitor rated at 3.75 MFD and 370 Volts AC.   A higher voltage rating is fine, but not lower.  Finding a 3.75 MFD might be challenging,  a 4 MFD should work fine.  Bill Hudson's suggestion of getting the motor running without the reversing switch first is good idea.


----------



## RobertHaas (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh, we could tell you,...but what fun is that?


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 26, 2019)

Chinese switches are not all alike, need to track down the internal connections either from a chart online or by yourself with a continuity checker or ohmmeter
We can't do that for you


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 27, 2019)

Bi11Hudson said:


> Electrical hookup for a _non-electrical _person *is confusing*. No question there, it's a given. Start with the switch; an industrial motor reversing switch has the following connections that may well vary from switch to switch. Doesn't matter where they are physically, they all do the same thing. There is an ON-OFF switch that operates in both directions. Then there is a double pole switch that operates in different directions for different throws. One way will be straight across, the other way will be crossed. Centered will be open, no connection. Sit down with a cold drink (or beer, depending on preference) and the switch, operating it side to side until you can see each of these switch contacts. When you can see this, and not before, can you hook up the switch to the motor.
> 
> Now, to the motor; The black wires connect to the line cord, one to BLACK, one to WHITE. Make sure the capacitor is in the blue circuit. Then connect the two blue wires to the two black wires. When plugged in, the motor should run. Then, swap the two blue wires. The motor should run the opposite direction.
> 
> ...


Bill there is no capacitor on the motor, switching the blue wires doesn't reverse the motor. Am I going to need a capacitor


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 27, 2019)

shotgun choker said:


> Am I going to need a capacitor



*Yes* I gave you all the information about what capacitor is required above.


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 27, 2019)

CluelessNewB said:


> *Yes* I gave you all the information about what capacitor is required above.


Yes I saw that thank you


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 27, 2019)

How complicated is wiring the capacitor into the system


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 28, 2019)

shotgun choker said:


> How complicated is wiring the capacitor into the system



The capacitor hookup is shown in the wiring diagram I shared above.  Below is a copy with the capacitor circled in yellow.  

The capacitor has only two terminals.  Since this is an "AC" capacitor the two terminals are interchangeable.


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 28, 2019)

does the capacitor go between the switch and motor, because there is no place to attach the capacitor to the motor


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 29, 2019)

Mount it anywhere convenient


----------



## shotgun choker (Jul 3, 2019)

I have all the ingredients to make this work except the nerve to hook it up. Somebody need to step up and explain this to me.


----------



## shotgun choker (Jul 3, 2019)

the switch is like this    For          Off         Rev     Forward thru the top 2, thru the second 2 and thru the 4th pair.
                                   0  0          0  0         0  0     Reverse thru the top 2, and cross the second pair with the 4th pair.  
                                   0  0          0  0         0  0
                                   0  0          0  0         0  0
                                   0  0          0  0         0  0
                                   0  0          0  0         0  0


----------



## shotgun choker (Jul 3, 2019)

That didn't post like I hoped it would


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi shotgun choker, 
i had a few moments ,
i got a solution for you.
here is the diagram for your switch and motor . 








a thousand pardons for the low quality rendering, my paint-fu is very weak


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 13, 2019)

P.S. you'll need a 4uF capacitor
like this








						Start Capacitor 250v AC 4uf 2 Wire Cbb61 for Ceiling Fan for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Start Capacitor 250v AC 4uf 2 Wire Cbb61 for Ceiling Fan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 13, 2019)

LOL . Now you know why my equipment hasn't been hooked up yet ………………………..all this looks like Chinese arithmetic to me !


----------



## kb58 (Jul 13, 2019)

The OP needs to hire an electrician. By the nature of his posts, it's the only way to ensure that this turns out well for all involved.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 13, 2019)

Eh, what's the fun in that?  Besides, sparks are cool
Mike you must be a switch-whisperer,  post 24 didn't gel for me


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 13, 2019)

kb58 said:


> The OP needs to hire an electrician. By the nature of his posts, it's the only way to ensure that this turns out well for all involved.


if the man can follow this diagram (post 26), there is little danger

besides that, if an electrician comes, then only the electrician learned something


----------



## shotgun choker (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks everybody for the help, I'm going to give it a try tomorrow. If you all see a black out on the east side of the Mississippi river on the evening news, don't worry it's just me and my switch.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 13, 2019)

Be careful Shotgun don't get shocked- circuit breakers can be reset but human hearts not always
Mark


----------



## shotgun choker (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh I will, I'm going to have the wife turn it on.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 13, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Eh, what's the fun in that? Besides, sparks are cool



Don't I know it !


----------



## shotgun choker (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks again Doc, your diagram worked with no problems, and the wife didn't even realize why I had her flip the switch.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 14, 2019)

shotgun choker said:


> Thanks again Doc, your diagram worked with no problems, and the wife didn't even realize why I had her flip the switch.


I'm happy to have been of service


----------

